# Anyone use interior deck lights?



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

I used to have a Whelen 9000 set on my truck. I sold it and got a new truck. This time around I want to keep everything low key, until I hit the switches. I looked through every page to see if anyone has a set up like I am looking for but I didn't see one. Here's a link to one on you tube: 



I will probably just get a back rack for the rear and use strip leds. But for the front I was hoping that someone might have a set up similar and give me some suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Also wondering about flash back...Thanks


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

duramaxblade;702559 said:


> I used to have a Whelen 9000 set on my truck. I sold it and got a new truck. This time around I want to keep everything low key, until I hit the switches. I looked through every page to see if anyone has a set up like I am looking for but I didn't see one. Here's a link to one on you tube:
> 
> 
> 
> I will probably just get a back rack for the rear and use strip leds. But for the front I was hoping that someone might have a set up similar and give me some suggestions. Thanks.


My only problem with a interior bar like that, would be the glare off the windshield all night! I had a Whelen talon dual led when i was a volunteer firefighter in NY state, even with the little shield it comes with, it was a PITA driving around at night. IMO you really need 360 degree protection! more so for the sides of the truck backing out of a driveway or parking lot, where it would be hard to see your dime snow covered tail lights.

I'd stick with a roof mount light bar, the new led bars are so small and thin, you can't even really see them being clear.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah the only light with like no flash back is the whelen spec tir 8


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

As far as the protection, I would add leds to the sides of the back rack. Problem with adding a light bar is that I can't fit into any garages when I go into the city, and THAT is a PITA. My old boss made it into one, and couldn't make it out. Had to take it off in the garage. LOL. Made for a great story though. I guess if you guys have any other suggestions for other options for the front of the truck that would help. I really want to try and avoid mounting another lightbar. I know I will definitely put hide-away in the corners, and in the front fogs, but I want something else (preferably amber) to clear the way for me.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

I suppose I could use two of the spectir8-one on either side of the windshield. What about the Whelen Dual Avenger, of Whelen dual Talon?
http://www.fleetsafety.com/Page.bok?template=Compare&products=273,37
By the way, any idea on 
how to mount them permanently in the upper front windshield?


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

duramaxblade;702617 said:


> As far as the protection, I would add leds to the sides of the back rack. Problem with adding a light bar is that I can't fit into any garages when I go into the city, and THAT is a PITA. My old boss made it into one, and couldn't make it out. Had to take it off in the garage. LOL. Made for a great story though. I guess if you guys have any other suggestions for other options for the front of the truck that would help. I really want to try and avoid mounting another lightbar. I know I will definitely put hide-away in the corners, and in the front fogs, but I want something else (preferably amber) to clear the way for me.


I had a jeep with a Meyers back in the day, I mounted hide away strobes inside the turn signal of my plow lights. Clear strobe behind the amber lens, you could do somthing like that? If your push frame comes off the truck, it would be a few more plugs to remove! but it's not really a big deal.


----------



## mikelawtown (Dec 5, 2004)

The duel talon is very bright, i have had the mini phantom and slim miser..not the best during the day but good at night...


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

the only warning light on the interior of mine is the Whelen Slimlighter above the review mirror .. and honestly i just got used the flash back in the windshield... doesnt really bother me much..


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

how did they get the strobes in the third brake light. I diden't theing that there was enough room to do that?


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

This is my light set-up. (2) dual led avengers in back window, (1) in headliner. I cut the angled shield to match the back window and the front readly doesn't have much flash-back

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=697853#post697853


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

duramaxblade;702621 said:


> I suppose I could use two of the spectir8-one on either side of the windshield. What about the Whelen Dual Avenger, of Whelen dual Talon?
> http://www.fleetsafety.com/Page.bok?template=Compare&products=273,37
> By the way, any idea on
> how to mount them permanently in the upper front windshield?


I had a bracket made at work for it. It's not perm attached to anything. The headliner & winshield hold the light in place. I'll post a pic as soon as I can.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i have deck mount strobes in my crown vic, and no problems at all with flashback.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

http://www.kdlighting.com/installs_2004DodgeRam2500.php

You could do the amber/white avenger off to the pass side of the windshield with this bracket, you can
use self tapping screws through the headliner into the brace it will stay forever.
http://www.vlsusa.com/cgi-bin/vlsusa/bigimage.html?id=y7JWUtiC:mv_arg=AVNBKT2


----------



## z71plowguy (Oct 2, 2007)

if you did not want to do a back rack you could add lights in the rear side windows and also have you looked into hid-a-ways


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

do 90watt 4 head hideaways, dual fed sig viper S2(much smaller than whelen avenger and just as bright and 50 bucks cheaper), then throw some tir3s or similar on the backrack.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

DHDB;703784 said:


> I had a bracket made at work for it. It's not perm attached to anything. The headliner & winshield hold the light in place. I'll post a pic as soon as I can.


I like DHDB's set up. I would definitely put two in the front if I can fit them, but I like that. Nice and low key. How did you run the wires without ruining your head liner. Can you show me some pics. That is the only thing that's holding me back. Of course I could pay to have a shop do it, but I always do my lighting myself. Anyone know how to pull the headliner, or at least just enough to pull wires?
And as far as the plow light with hideaways, I will definitely look into that. I could just run an extra fisher plug. I just don't know it they would fit, but that is def a good idea.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

I have a Tomar 200s high out put light in my windshield for my volunteer FD. VERY bright light with hardly any flashback. I suggest looking into them.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Check these out. If miy light bar was on a backrack, id have these!

Buy them here http://www.awdirect.com/fold-down-light-bar-brackets-mp200/bezels-brackets-panels/


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

duramaxblade;704420 said:


> I like DHDB's set up. I would definitely put two in the front if I can fit them, but I like that. Nice and low key. How did you run the wires without ruining your head liner. Can you show me some pics. That is the only thing that's holding me back. Of course I could pay to have a shop do it, but I always do my lighting myself. Anyone know how to pull the headliner, or at least just enough to pull wires?
> And as far as the plow light with hideaways, I will definitely look into that. I could just run an extra fisher plug. I just don't know it they would fit, but that is def a good idea.


Here is a pic of the bracket, one end (9 inches wide) other end (4 inches wide) total length (9 inches). On the side view, flat (3/4 inch), 90' bend and up (3/4 inch), approx. 10' angle to match roof (mine-2004 Dodge 2500). Light attaches to flat portion of bracket.
I saw the factory brackets that screw thru the headliner and I didn't want that in my truck. This worked out great! 
Unscrew the grab handle on the pass.side, unscrew the bracket for the sun visor, and you should be able to pull down the corner of the headliner. I wrapped the end of the bracket w/ a thin piece of foam (due to exposed wires from roof lights). Put the bracket into place, position it, and put everthing back together. Whats nice is it's not perm. mounted to anything. It doesn't move around or anything. PS run the wires in the headliner and behind the grab bar (probably have to lengthen wire).
Good Luck!


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

*Here are the pics*

Here are the pics.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

duramaxblade;704420 said:


> How did you run the wires without ruining your head liner. Can you show me some pics. That is the only thing that's holding me back.


Dont pay anyone to do it thats a terrible idea (haha). The way I run my wires from the headliner is tuck the wire/s under the headliner then over to either post pass or driver. Remove the plastic cover run them behind that. Next continue down the post to the kick plate move that so you can get your fingers behind it to keep the wire moving. I then ran the wire under the rug not to show it on pasenger side or if drivers not to tangle it in the pedals steering and what not. I have a switch under my dash i dont have a pic its easier said than done.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Ok, so that bracket just slides up under the headliner, and never moves? the light attaches to the part where your fingers are in the picture? That sounds easy enough. Does the light rattle off the glass when youre packing banks back?


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

stroker79, that looks like it would work, but for $220?!! That a whole set of 90watt corner strobes!!! A great option to keep in mind though. I have never seen anything like that before. Thanks.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

duramaxblade;707335 said:


> Ok, so that bracket just slides up under the headliner, and never moves? the light attaches to the part where your fingers are in the picture? That sounds easy enough. Does the light rattle off the glass when youre packing banks back?


The headliner holds the bracket in place. The light does not move! The pics of the bracket are a second bracket i'm putting in. The first one does not drop down enough. I'll take more pics this weekend when I put it in.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

*more pics*

here are some more pics, I had to change the bracket bec it didn't drop down enuff.


----------



## DHDB (Oct 27, 2008)

*back window brakets*

these are the brakets holding the lites in the back window, simple.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures. That look really simple, and definitely easy to install. I think that a system like that will be what I install on my truck. Once I go and install some lights, I'll share some pics too.


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Guess you guys have never heard of industrial grade VELCRO! That stuff I had on a radar detector on my dash and had to use a screwdriver and peal it off. Thought I was going to pull the dash off!


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

I have the control head for my Motorola attached to my dash with industrial grade velcrow and when I go to take it out (taking rig in for service) its heck separating the control head from the dash.

I have thought about using it to secure my dash light, the suction cups fail when its -20*


----------

